# Home grown!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wound up my first ball of homegrown, sheared and spun! 

It's thick n thin, has vm, is over spun like mad... 









But it's mine!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's Beautiful!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE !!! Great job, what an accomplishment !!!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Haha thanks guys! 

I don't know what the heck to do with it now. It's EF x BFL, soft enough (save the vm...), but I don't have any idea of what kind of project will tolerate this kind of yarn. 

Also, anything to be done for the over-spun-ness?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Plying it back onto itself might help. It looks like it is wound into a center pull ball. You can take the outside end and the end from the center pull ball and ply them together. It should help to balance it.

As to what to make, I made small, crocheted Christmas ornaments with my first handspun. They were wonderfully rustic!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

4 strands of that on 15s or 17s would make awesome chunky mittens.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Bbc- I had originally planned to ply this, then it got super thick and thin. So I thought I'd try learning navajo plying with it... The over twist made me quit on that.

Love the idea of ornaments. Was thinking maybe I'd do pot holders or something utilitarian, maybe hot plates? Thought about making thermal koozies, haha, as I wound that ball my beer was sweating onto the hardwood table ;-)

FR- you have vision my friend ;-)! Now, how the heck do I knit mittens?!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lexie it's really wonderful! Great job!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What a lovely ball of yarn! Love the colors.

If it's over spun, just run it back through the spinning wheel. Spin it in the other direction to take out some of the twist. It goes really quick when you're just removing a bit of twist so you get to treadle like a mad thing.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What a lovely ball of yarn! Love the colors.

If it's over spun, just run it back through the spinning wheel. Spin it in the other direction to take out some of the twist. It goes really quick when you're just removing a bit of twist so you get to treadle like a mad thing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Isn't that a great feeling  You did a great job. Energized yarns (the fancy term for over spun) can be fun and challenging to work with. I bet you could make a really cute hat or a cowl.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Do you have a bag to hang on your wheel to hold little doodads like a spare orifice hook, oil, tools to tighten your wheel?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Great job!!!! I love the color!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks perfect. Good job.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It looks fabulous!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautifully done!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

You all are the sweetest bunch of ladies (and gents, FR)!!! 

I'm not sure what I'll do with it still. I like the idea of a little bag for do-hickeys and such, but I'd love to give each of my people a little gift that comes completely from my heart and soul- my farm.


----------

